# Beautiful Photos of Hummingbirds in Flight



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2014)

We get to see these little guys now and then, interesting little birds...http://www.arkinspace.com/2012/04/hummingbirds-in-flight.html


​


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2014)

Well I learned that hummingbirds do not hum, because they don't know the words...it's their wings that make the humming sound.  Here are some HB facts:
http://www.worldofhummingbirds.com/facts.php


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2015)

Male hummingbird showing off for the ladies with his brilliant colors.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 30, 2015)

Beautiful and fascinating!


----------



## Raven (Jul 31, 2015)

Hummingbirds are so beautiful and interesting to watch.
Thanks SeaBreeze.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 30, 2015)

We started getting hummingbirds to our feeder this year after I put a hanging plant off my back deck.  I caught these shots earlier today.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2015)

Great shots of those sweeties Bob, thanks for posting them!


----------



## Lara (Aug 31, 2015)

*Incredible.* I wish I knew what he was saying.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 31, 2015)

Very cool video.  I was able to get within about 3 feet of one yesterday, but we were separated by my screen porch.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh these are such good catches Bob!!  I hadn't checked out the photos for awhile, so glad I did!  You did excellent on the "depth of field" wow!!  I am learning some of the terms Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 2, 2015)

Beeeeeeeautiful vid seabreeze, their colors amaze me!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 2, 2015)

Just gorgeous!!


----------



## rider1046 (Sep 12, 2015)

We used to have a Hummingbird feeder hanging in our kitchen window. One morning, I was watching them come in to feed and had the window and screen open with my face about 3 feet from the feeder and trying to be real still. Was afraid I would scare them away but was totally surprised when one of the little rascals made a dart at my face. Really brave for their size.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 14, 2015)

I got this in an e mail today..Enjoy..
_*

Please be sure to watch it on a full screen with you speakers  turned up so you can truly enjoy the beauty of this video that  exemplifies our wonderful world..
.




*_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2015)

Loved it Ken, thanks so much for posting this! :love_heart:


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2015)

*Lara.. that man sure sounds like a Canadian to me, eh?  lol 

and SeaBreeze,  those Anna hummers are so beautiful when the sun shines on their feathers like it did in that video.. 

thanks all for the videos..and pictures...
*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2017)

More nice photos here of these little birds, we see a lot of them out in the mountain areas when we go camping, they're attracted to the red lens of our truck's tail lights in the sunshine.  http://www.boredpanda.com/hummingbird-bird-photography/


----------



## Annie (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi SeaBreeze,  I'm new here.  I love your photos.  I'm Annie.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you Annie, they're not mine though, just from online.  I wish I could take photos like that with my little pocket camera.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 31, 2017)

Hummingbird Pool Party !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2017)

They're having a ball there HFL, thanks for the smiles!


----------



## Don M. (Sep 1, 2017)

We have a huge population of hummingbirds this year...they are emptying the feeders every 4 or 5 days.  I usually have a bright orange cap on when I'm working outdoors, but I've swapped that out for a dull gray cap, as everywhere I go with the orange cap on, I have a hummingbird hovering near my head.  They are a Hoot to watch as they buzz around.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2019)

Just came across some very nice and unusual photos of hummingbirds.











https://www.boredpanda.com/hummingbird-wings-rainbow-christian-spencer/


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2019)

Glorious , SB..those really are stunning!!


----------

